# كل ما يخص اعمال الترميمات والتدعيمات تجدونها هنا .......... ارجو التثبيت



## فؤاد الليمونى (4 يونيو 2011)

اخوانى الكرام نظرا لاهمية هذا المجال وعدم الإلمام بما يكفى عنه فى الدراسة ومع غياب الضمير وعدم مراقبة الله فى مجالنا ممن يشغلهم جنى الاموال فقط رايت ان يحتوي هذا الموضوع على اهم مشاركات الاعضاء الكرام فى منتدانا فى مجال الترميمات راجيا من الله التوفيق والعون وارجو المشرفين تثبيت هذا الموضوع لاهميته البالغة وشكرا 

واليكم هذه الروابط



الطرق الحديثة لترميم وتقوية وحماية المنشآت الخرسانية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t108297.html

حمايه المنشأت من صدأ حديد التسليح
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145408.html

العيوب التي تظهر في المنشأت الخرسانية ( أسبابها وعلاجها ) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t240629.html

فحص الخرسانة بواسطة الذبذبات الفوق الصوتية.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t109750.html

سباب و اشكال انهيار الاعمال الخرسانيه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t86773.html

الاسباب الهندسية في انهيار المبانى و المنشآت 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t194299.html

انهيار المباني- التشخيص والعلاج 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t160350.html

انهيار الاعمدة الخرسانية 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78839.html

اسباب و اشكال انهيار الاعمال الخرسانيه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t86773.html

كل ما يخص أعمال الترميم والتدعيم للمنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147536.html

كيف يتم عمل تقوية للقواعد وزيادة ابعادها؟؟؟؟؟؟ارجوكم 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126577.html

صورة عمود يحتاج الى ترميم الرجو ... التعليق . 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t109058.html

مطلوب إيجاد الحل لترميم هذا العمود 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t263450.html

كـــــل مــــا يـــخـــص : الترمــيــم والــتـدعــيــم retrofit and rehabitation ..... 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156817.html

كتاب رائع عن تدعيم المنشآت الخرسانية بالعربي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t257245.html

تصدع البناء وتدعيمه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152021.html

مشكلة هندسية تحتاج الى حل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t257461.html


كل ما تحتاجه عن ترميم المنشأت المتصدعه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147042.html

هل يمكن معالجة هذا العمود 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t196430.html

بالصور الشروخ فى خزان مياه ........الاسباب والعلاج 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t237190.html

تقييم الوضع الإنشائي للمباني الآيلة للسقوط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124729.html

بالصور اكبر الشروخ (من 10الى 20سم) والمينى آمن تماما......الاسباب والعلاج 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t237161.html

أرجو من للأخوة المهندسين أصحاب الخبرة في معالجة المنشآت الخرسانية و أعمال التدعيم المساعد و لكم جزيل 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t209907.html

مساعدتكم في علاج الكسور والشروخ الخراسانية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t221701.html

كل ما تحتاجه عن ترميم المنشأت المتصدعه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147042.html

سؤال حول تدعيم القواعد 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t210104.html

شقوق في جدران الابنية الغير هيكلية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t231386.html

الشامل فى أعمال ترميم و تدعيم المنشآت الخرسانية بالصور
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t208764.html

تدعيم المنشئات الخرسانية بإستخدام الضغط الخارجى للعناصر 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148801.html

الشروخ الخرسانية أسبابها وعلاجها والحد منها 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t229219.html

إذا كنت لاتهتم بانهيار المنشآت فلا تدخل هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t220230.html

الشروخ
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123381.html

مصطلحات مستخدمة في الترميم 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t153473.html

كيف يتم عمل تقوية للقواعد وزيادة ابعادها؟؟؟؟؟؟ارجوكم 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126577.html

ارجوا المساعدة(ترميم) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124519.html

الترميم و التدعيم - للمبتدئين و لمن يهمه الأمر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t95625.html

تقييم المباني المتضررة بالحريق وإصلاحها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t99249.html

محتاجه مساعدة المهندسين الخبره 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t79538.html

تدعيم الأعمدة --- الخبراء يساعدوني
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t71939.html


----------



## beginner engineer (4 يونيو 2011)

thanks brother


----------



## ر.م علي (6 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (7 يونيو 2011)

beginner engineer قال:


> thanks brother


 


ر.م علي قال:


> thanks


 

شكرا لكم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم 
الموضوع مثبت بعض الوقت لافادة الاعضاء به 
وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## إسلام علي (7 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (7 يونيو 2011)

*الخرسانة المقذوفة Shotcrete*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 


[/URL]​ 
*shotcrete هو مصطلح مختصر لكلمة shot concrete *
*ومن الممكن ان نطلق عليه guniting*
*وكلا المصطلحين لهما نفس الفكرة *
*shotcrete= الخرسانة المقذوفة ...من كلمة shot أطلق أو قذف*
*guniting= الاطلاق أو التسديد .. من كلمة gun بمعنى سلاح أو ما شابه من أدوات القذف*
*وله استخدامات عديدة *
*يستخدم مثلا عندما يكون لديك shoring system بايلات أو جدار dighram wall وتريد أن تضع العازل water proof*
*في الحالتين ..يجب أن يكون السطح مستويا لذلك نلجأ لهذا الحل*​ 
*ويعتبر هذا العنصر غير انشائي نهائيا ..فهو من ضمن العمليات المؤقتة التي ينتهي عملها بمجرد وضع العازل water proof ومن ثم بناء ال retaining wall *​ 
*ويستخدم أيضا في حالات أخرى مثل تثبيت جوانب الحفر ..*
*في بعض الحالات لا يكون هناك أي shoring system ويكون ال shotcrete هو المقصود...*
*حيث يرش الكونكريت على التربة (في حال كانت متماسكة وغير معرضة للانهيار) باستخدام الشبك المعدني *​ 
*يستخدم أيضا في جدران الانفاق لنفس السبب*
*وهناك نوع آخر من الـ shotcrete والغرض منه ترميم الخرسانة*​ 
*

[/URL]*
*حيث تستخدم مواد اسمنتية خاصة من شركات الكيماويات المعروفة fosroc او BASF أو سيكا ..*
*مثلا عندما يكون لديك Dighram wall وبعد الانتهاء من الحفر وجدت أن بعض المناطق الحديد فيها ظاهر ..ويجب ترميمه ..لابد من استخدام هذه الطريقة*​

*

[/URL]*​ 
*هذه كانت مقدمة سنتناول الحديث إن شاء الله عن الخرسانة المقذوفة( الماهية – الاستخدامات – طرائق التنفيذ – المواصفات الخاصة)*
*وسنتناولها بالتفصيل ومدعومة بالصور إن شاء الله وعلى مراحل ...... في المشاركات القادمة*​

*الموضوع منقول للافادة*​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 يونيو 2011)

اعتقد لو اتعمل موضوع منفصل للخرسانة المقذوفه ويضاف رابطه للموضوعات في المشاركه الاولي يكون افضل


----------



## محمداحمد5 (7 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (8 يونيو 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اعتقد لو اتعمل موضوع منفصل للخرسانة المقذوفه ويضاف رابطه للموضوعات في المشاركه الاولي يكون افضل


 

اتفق معك اخى الحبيب وساقوم بعرضه كموضوع منفصل وساضع رابط الموضوع بالمشاركة الاولي لن شاء الله وشكرا لك .


----------



## anass81 (8 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك اخي فؤاد :56:

اسمح لي أن أضيف الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/# كـــــل مــــا يـــخـــص : الترمــيــم والــتـدعــيــم retrofit and rehabitation .....


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (9 يونيو 2011)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بارك الله فيك اخي فؤاد :56:
> 
> ...


 
شكرا مهندسنا الجميل م انس واتمني ان يكون هذا الموضوع مرجعا لكل باحث ومقصدا لكل زائر فى مجال الترميمات والتدعيمات ولن يكون الا بدعمكم له بالمواضيع المشابهة والمناقشات المتخصصة فى هذا المجال لاهميته الشديدة والله من وراء القصد وهو الهادي الي سبيل الرشاد 
وفى الختام لا يسعنى سوي ان اقول اللهم اغفر لك ولأهلك ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
*وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...*
*وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة وسائر المسلمين امين*​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (11 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله بك و جزاك خيرا


----------



## eng mohamed bakry (13 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووور جدا


----------



## MANOD (13 يونيو 2011)

بجد موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (14 يونيو 2011)

*الخرسانة المقذوفة Shotcrete*

shotcrete هو مصطلح مختصر لكلمة shot concrete 
ومن الممكن ان نطلق عليه guniting
وكلا المصطلحين لهما نفس الفكرة 
shotcrete= الخرسانة المقذوفة ...من كلمة shot أطلق أو قذف


للمزيد اتبع الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t268897.html


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (15 يونيو 2011)

*تقرير فني بالصور مع دراسة لتشققات مبنى قابل للإنهيار*

*تقرير فني بالصور مع دراسة لتشققات مبنى قابل للإنهيار* 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t170661.html


----------



## mohj73 (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك على هذه المشاركة المفيدة
اريد الاجابة عن مسالة هندسية اذا كان ذلك بالامكان


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (18 يونيو 2011)

mohj73 قال:


> شكرا لك على هذه المشاركة المفيدة
> اريد الاجابة عن مسالة هندسية اذا كان ذلك بالامكان


 
تفضل اخى بطرح المشكلة وسنجيب ببعض معلوماتنا المتواضعة فى هذا المجال وسيشاركنى فى الاجابة باقى الاعضاء ان شاء الله .


----------



## haasmhb (19 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohj73 (19 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم:
شكرا على تجاوبكم مع رسالتي الماضية وبعد....
ارجو الاجابة على تساؤلي التالي:
عمود اريد ازالته والاستعاضة عنه باي بديل انشائي محتمل.
علما ان هذا العمود موجود في الطابق الاخير وهو محصور بين عمود وجدار مسلح يبتعد عن العمود بمقدار 3م وعن الجدار بمقدار 3م وهو عمود طرفي ويبتعد عن طرف السطح الخارجي 2.2 م والسقف هو سقف هوردي ولكم جزيل الشكر مسبقا.


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (20 يونيو 2011)

mohj73 قال:


> السلام عليكم:
> شكرا على تجاوبكم مع رسالتي الماضية وبعد....
> ارجو الاجابة على تساؤلي التالي:
> عمود اريد ازالته والاستعاضة عنه باي بديل انشائي محتمل.
> علما ان هذا العمود موجود في الطابق الاخير وهو محصور بين عمود وجدار مسلح يبتعد عن العمود بمقدار 3م وعن الجدار بمقدار 3م وهو عمود طرفي ويبتعد عن طرف السطح الخارجي 2.2 م والسقف هو سقف هوردي ولكم جزيل الشكر مسبقا.


 
اخى الكريم مطلوب توضيح الاتى حتى يتسنى لنا الرد 
1 - ما المقصود بسقف هوردي لديك هل flat او hollow blocks 
2 - سمك البلاطة وتسليحها ان كانت فلات
3 - ابعاد العمود المراد ازالته
4 - ارفاق رسمة توضيحية ان امكن 
فى انتظار الاجابة وسيليها الرد مباشرة ان شاء الله


----------



## mohj73 (20 يونيو 2011)

شكرا مرة اخرى على تجاوبك مع اسالتي:
اما بخصوص التوضيحات فهي كمايلي:
1) السقف هو hollow blocks
2) ابعاد العمود هي 30*40
3) مشاهدة المرفق Microsoft Word Document ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ ‫(2)‬.doc


----------



## eng_ahmed2003 (24 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## noor-noor (25 يونيو 2011)

يسلمواااااااااااا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 يوليو 2011)

تم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع لاتاحة الفرصه لتثبيت موضوع اخر 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (3 يوليو 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> تم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع لاتاحة الفرصه لتثبيت موضوع اخر
> جزاكم الله خيرا


 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abu Laith (14 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,, بارك الله فيكم جميعا على هذا الجهد العظيم وجزاكم الله خيراااااااااااا..........


----------



## haytham baraka (7 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## SAMEH_BAHAA (31 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engmohameedsalah (18 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## badr1979 (29 مايو 2015)

شكرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (21 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله خيراً عن هذا العمل الرائع​


----------

